# Spring Lakes - Bellbrook



## tlh235 (Jun 22, 2009)

Just was told about Spring Lakes in Bellbrook. Any of you have any info you can pass on about this place. Never even knew it existed. My gf's dad who is an avid fisherman had not even heard about it. Is it worth a visit, we have young boys so we are always looking for a nice new place to take the kids. thanks everyone!

Link added: http://gcparkstrails.com/parks-SpringLakes.html


----------



## Smb1224 (Aug 17, 2013)

They stock trout during the winter months, tons of bluegill and some cats, bass fishing is pretty pressured. You do have to have a permit from green county parks and rec.


----------



## Scooter7878 (Aug 9, 2013)

Fun lakes... I have caught quite a few out of there... The permit is $30 for a year and can be bought right there at the lake. Definetly buy one, they check all the time... I have mainly been out there for largemouth and had some pretty good luck... Quite a few people go out there and sit on the banks for catfish and seem to have good luck. Here is a picture of the biggest fish I caught out of there this past year... After I got my boats, i haven't been back...


----------

